# Dekiti Tirsia Siradas Interview With Grand Master Jerson Tortal Jr.



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 5, 2010)

Here are a couple of clips that I had up on my blog that I wanted to share.

We can thank FMA Pulse for filming them. 

[yt]rJXixCsYWHQ[/yt]

[yt]L49zplupA30&feature=channel[/yt]


----------

